# Courier Truck Hijacking - Midrand



## Hooked (27/5/20)

From FB. They don't state which courier.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/20)

My wife used to be in the courier industry @Hooked 

This is a very common occurrence unfortunately

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Amy (28/5/20)

With my luck my shipment was on that truck

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (28/5/20)

Paul33 said:


> My wife used to be in the courier industry @Hooked
> 
> This is a very common occurrence unfortunately



@Paul33 Oh! I didn't realise that. I thought it's a recent occurrence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/5/20)

My wife also work for one of the courier companies, 

They have had probably 4 hijackings in the last 2 weeks, one of them the driver was dropped in a veld in the middle of nowhere. 

CourierIT has also had one last week.

So its open season as everyone is currently buying online

Reactions: Like 2


----------

